# Phrag Inti's Tears and his father, 2012



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2012)

Almost too much to handle, Phrag Inti's Tears is a back breaker to move.A cross of Sorcerer's Apprentice and warscrewiczianum for this clone.






Sometimes the back of the flowers are just as interesting.














This plant is nearly 4 feet across!





And now the father, Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice
Nearly as large





And just as beautiful










Look how thick the newest spike is. No flower buds have popped from it yet either!


----------



## raymond (Jan 22, 2012)

wow very nice 
I hope the one I own is going to give me something as beautiful


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2012)

I would love to have both of them too. 

Congrats for this plants


----------



## Shiva (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## Carper (Jan 22, 2012)

Super plants Rick and great colour on the flowers. The photos of the plants don't always do justice, especially the size, but that is a very big plant and I sympathise when moving it around. Wait until all your plants are that big!!!:rollhappy:

Gary
UK


----------



## Chuck (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice clone. The colour is outstanding.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 22, 2012)

that is great


----------



## e-spice (Jan 22, 2012)

Really like the Inti's Tears. Beautiful color and superbly grown. Get that thing to have it judged.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Parents are great, but the offspring is fantastic!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2012)

Very colorful and monster plants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2012)

Impressive plants :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am only a beginner but someday I hope to have such impressive specimens!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Gary but I think I would hate to see the day when all of them are this big!
I though about taking (trying) it to judging 2 months ago but didn't make it. I would have to lay it down in my SUV and put cinder blocks on either side to keep it from rolling a round! I'll see how it looks come the 3rd Saturday of the month.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 24, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Gary but I think I would hate to see the day when all of them are this big!
> I though about taking (trying) it to judging 2 months ago but didn't make it. I would have to lay it down in my SUV and put cinder blocks on either side to keep it from rolling a round! I'll see how it looks come the 3rd Saturday of the month.



I see a full size commercial step van in your future, with 9 feet of headroom. oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2012)

Great!!!!! wow!


----------



## John M (Jan 24, 2012)

Bravo! Those are some nice plants! The Inti's Tears is a wonderful colour. I love it!


----------



## Carper (Jan 24, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks Gary but I think I would hate to see the day when all of them are this big!
> I though about taking (trying) it to judging 2 months ago but didn't make it. I would have to lay it down in my SUV and put cinder blocks on either side to keep it from rolling a round! I'll see how it looks come the 3rd Saturday of the month.



I would'nt hesitate in getting it judged Rick as plants this size and quality just don't appear that often, especially in the UK. My view is that you put a great amount of effort and time in growing your plants and when they get to this standard, it should be judged for an award to possibly reward for your efforts. I'm slowly getting there with a few plants, but really, as I've only been orchid growing for a few years, I might be waiting a little longer yet but enjoying every minute waiting!!

Gary
UK


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2012)

It should be still going strong by Feb judging. I'll take it in then. Thanks for all of the encouragement all.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous specimen plants!


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> It should be still going strong by Feb judging. I'll take it in then. Thanks for all of the encouragement all.



Get to staking Rickoke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2012)

Rick said:


> Get to staking Rickoke:



I'm already using two foot long dowel rods Rick and they are way too short! I guess I'll be getting 2X4's next!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 28, 2012)

The first one is amazing! Very nice.


----------

